# why Gnokii can not build



## commando (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,
I installed a fresh FreeBSD 8.1 today, but when I was installing gnokii 0.6.29, I found there were errors, build can not finish.

I installed gnokii-0.6.29_1,1 before without any error. And I find this link, it should be corrected by maintainer in Jun, right?
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=147288

How should I do now?
Thank you!:e


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2010)

Update your ports tree.


----------



## commando (Aug 5, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Update your ports tree.



Hi,
my FreeBSD 8.1 was installed today, fetch & update ports tree from portsnap.freebsd.org, it could be the newest.


----------



## commando (Aug 5, 2010)

Here are last some lines in my console window,

```
gmake[2]: *** [libgnokii_la-gsm-sms.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
libtool: compile:  cc -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\" -DCOMPILING_LIBGNOKII -I. -I../include -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -O2 -pipe -
fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -fPIC -I../include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wno-pointer-sign -fvisibility=hidden -fno-
strict-aliasing -MT libgnokii_la-gsm-mms.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libgnokii_la-gsm-mms.Tpo -c gsm-mms.c -o libgnokii_la-gsm-mms.o >/dev/null 2>&1
mv -f .deps/libgnokii_la-gsm-mms.Tpo .deps/libgnokii_la-gsm-mms.Plo
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/comms/gnokii/work/gnokii-0.6.29/common'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/comms/gnokii/work/gnokii-0.6.29/common'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/comms/gnokii.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/comms/gnokii.
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2010)

commando said:
			
		

> Here are last some lines in my console window,
> gmake[2]: *** [libgnokii_la-gsm-sms.lo] Error 1


The error occurs before that.

The PR you referred to should be fixed though. 

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/comms/gnokii/files/patch-common-phones-pcsc.c


----------

